# Peut on creer plusieurs dock?



## infraktus@hotmail.fr (16 Février 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
tout nouveau sur ce forum , ma question etait de savoir si on pouvait creer plusieurs dock qui seraient visibles sur le bureau...?
Merci d'avance
infraktus.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

Salut
En utilisant la recherche tu aura ta réponse en quelques instants


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Et puis évite de mettre ton adresse mail en clair sur un forum, c'est la porte ouverte aux spams.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Février 2006)

Et comme ça m'a pris du temps avant de retrouver la réponse en lançant la recherche, voici un lien utile (ce n'est qu'un exemple):
http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/Multidock.html


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Et comme ça m'a pris du temps avant de retrouver la réponse en lançant la recherche


 
En utilisant cette fonction correctement ca prend 10sec.
taper: +plusieurs +docks (les +sont tres importants) et selectionner "corps des messages" dans le menu déroulant..

Fais le test tu verra, ça va tres vite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Février 2006)

il existe également A-Dock


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En utilisant cette fonction correctement ca prend 10sec.
> taper: +plusieurs +docks (les +sont tres importants) et selectionner "corps des messages" dans le menu déroulant..
> 
> Fais le test tu verra, ça va tres vite


Effectivement, c'est nettement mieux avec des "+". Merci.


----------



## infraktus (16 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup a vous...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Février 2006)

infraktus a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup a vous...


Je vois que tu as changé de pseudos, très bien  

Maintenant, faudrait demander à un gentil modo d'éditer ou de supprimer ton premier post.


----------



## forzaxelah (21 Mai 2006)

oui mais comme il disent très justement dans les forums des sites que vous citez, ce ne sont pas des "multidocks" mais des "alterndocks".

Donc ca n'est pas vraiment la solution.

Il y a aussi DockYard dans le genre "altern" qui est pas mal car c'est à travers un widget qu'on change de dock.

Le seul hic de ce soft, c'est que les docks "subalternes" n'ont plus les effets loupe du dock original... dommage


----------

